
You can now create software without programming knowledge - mariamhak
http://www.softr.io
======
s_luis
So... is this for building web apps? Desktop apps? iOS / Android apps? And how
does it exactly work? All I've seen is a bunch of features including buzzwords
like machine learning and "custom lambda functions". The one that concerns me
the most is "Payment integration". Then again, how? That's important stuff to
know even before consider this platform, and this website tells nothing.

And oh my, the prices are HIGH.

~~~
mariamhak
Hi Luis,

Thanks for your response, agree website can be improved to explain it better.
Your feedback is definitely valuable, we will take it into account! Softr
enables non-technical people build web & mobile applications.

It's a visual programming platform, where users describe what needs to happen,
not how. 1\. Using drag & drop, pre-built templates (e.g. for e-commerce,
social network, etc.) and pre-built components (profile, login, messaging,
payment, etc.) you build your frontend part. 2\. You define the application
workflow (business rules, what is happening after each action, which events
are generated etc.) 3\. You connect the frontend components with backend APIs,
algorithms, database models (either generated or user created).

Example: with Softr you can build AirBnB, Facebook, Amazon, ProductHunt type
of web-apps.

Hope this gives more context. The prices are 10x cheaper compared to the cost
and time spent on building the same thing when hiring an engineer/freelancer.

------
sharemywin
Can you explain how your offering is better than this:

[https://bubble.is](https://bubble.is)

